

[Mathematica] How do I draw a pair of buttocks? - drothlis
https://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/66538/how-do-i-draw-a-pair-of-buttocks

======
dalke
That's the third time this has been posted in the last 9 days.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=buttocks#!/story/past_month/0/butt...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=buttocks#!/story/past_month/0/buttocks)
.

